# Coronavirus Has Hit My City and Very Close to Home



## Ruthanne (Apr 6, 2020)

Just saw a news article that said a CVS employee tested positive at the CVS I go to... I was there, I think, less than 2 weeks ago and recall the cashier saying she felt so hot when it was cold outside. I don't know if she is the one who tested positive or not but Yikes! I guess that means I have to isolate for 2 weeks...oh..I'm already doing that...

At least the employee I'm referring to didn't cough but talked too much..which is another mode of transmission.

And this CVS happens to be close



So now the waiting.......


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 6, 2020)

I bet a lot of people were exposed to it at CVS.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 6, 2020)

Try not to stress too much over it @Ruthanne....its all a gamble at this point, especially with everyone trying their best to protect themselves xo....be sure to wear a mask and maybe latex gloves when you go there next time....it'll give you more peace of mind, even tho its said the masks only protect others from you, if your sick....I'm right behind you picking up one of my meds at CVS in about two weeks.....I heard they're keeping the doors locked at some pharmacies and our vet office, letting only one person in at a time, while safe distancing....will let you know my experience soon


----------



## In The Sticks (Apr 6, 2020)

There are about a dozen cases in my county, but no one knows exactly who or where.
It's enough to make one paranoid.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 6, 2020)

If you were there two weeks ago and you haven’t gotten sick yet then perhaps you don’t have it.
From what I’ve read, 97% of people get symptoms within 11.5 days of being exposed to it. Hopefully you don’t get it. Try not to stress too much about it.

Easier said then done I know. Maybe start increasing your citrus fruit or vitamin c to boost your immune system?


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 7, 2020)

Keesha said:


> If you were there two weeks ago and you haven’t gotten sick yet then then perhaps you don’t have it.
> From what I’ve read, 97% of people get symptoms within 11.5 days of being exposed to it. Hopefully you don’t get it. Try not to stress too much about it.
> Easier said then done I know. Maybe start increasing your citrus fruit or vitamin c to boost your immune system?


I thought I said I was there less than 2 weeks ago.  Can't even get fruit here.  Thanks.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 7, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> Try not to stress too much over it @Ruthanne....its all a gamble at this point, especially with everyone trying their best to protect themselves xo....be sure to wear a mask and maybe latex gloves when you go there next time....it'll give you more peace of mind, even tho its said the masks only protect others from you, if your sick....I'm right behind you picking up one of my meds at CVS in about two weeks.....I heard they're keeping the doors locked at some pharmacies and our vet office, letting only one person in at a time, while safe distancing....will let you know my experience soon


Thanks.  Some things are easier said than done but thanks.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 7, 2020)

In The Sticks said:


> There are about a dozen cases in my county, but no one knows exactly who or where.
> It's enough to make one paranoid.


Yes, it is and very scary.


----------



## In The Sticks (Apr 7, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Yes, it is and very scary.


It sounds like your area is hit by this way differently than my immediate area is.

There was a major run on stuff here at first, and while there are still periodic shortages of food items (soups and TP continue to fly off the shelves as fast as they are stocked), I've not had the problem getting fresh produce it seems that you have.  This rather surprises me in my rural area.  The stuff has a finite shelf-life, but so far there's been no problem keeping it on hand (just spotty outages.) I can stock up on everything else, but I still need a salad and fruit every day (fresh asparagus & broccoli are a bonus.) Absent them, I'd double/triple up on vitamins, understanding that it's a poor substitute for staying nourished.

On a minor upside, I believe that new cases in the county where that infected CVS is have diminished over the past few days.  This pretty much tracks with the nationwide trend.  Let's hope for all of us that it continues.

It's tough to not let this worry us. I watch news broadcasts from a rural western county so as to not get the city-hype, and while they've only had 16 cases (and no deaths) there, the entire news broadcast is about this virus.  Every_Single_Story.  Sixteen residents out of nearly 80,000.  I turn it off and watch something else.  It's not really informative, anyway.

I have no advice for you or for any of us except to take reasonable precautions and stay in touch with friends, both locally and virtually.  Talking about it does not make it go away, but for me, being in my own head is not a "Safe Space."  Never has been.

ps: Love the parakeet.  Someone else here has a cockatiel.  When I was married years ago we had a cockatiel, 2 parakeets, a Mexican Red Head and a Blue Front Amazon.  And a dog.  And a cat.  And my aquariums.


----------



## win231 (Apr 7, 2020)

It's enough to drive us crazy, especially when we have chronic health issues that mimic a virus.
A few days ago, I wasn't feeling well - achy, sick, no appetite.  I thought, "Well, most people recover from Corona, so I probably will."  I felt like I had fever, but the thermometer said 98.4 & 97.3 hours later.  
The next morning, I felt fine & did a very brisk 30 minute walk.  Then, later that evening, I felt sick again.  I thought, "Hmmmm, maybe I got it." Tested my blood sugar - 105, which is normal for most people but not me; I was shaking, dizzy, rapid pounding heart, couldn't walk straight.  A banana fixed that.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 7, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I thought I said I was there less than 2 weeks ago.  Can't even get fruit here.  Thanks.


Yes you did. I’m trying to be supportive .


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 7, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Yes you did. I’m trying to be supportive .


I know you are.  I'm in a bad place in my head right now.  I'm thinking everyone I encounter is disease ridden.  It's so hard.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 7, 2020)

win231 said:


> It's enough to drive us crazy, especially when we have chronic health issues that mimic a virus.
> A few days ago, I wasn't feeling well - achy, sick, no appetite.  I thought, "Well, most people recover from Corona, so I probably will."  I felt like I had fever, but the thermometer said 98.4 & 97.3 hours later.
> The next morning, I felt fine & did a very brisk 30 minute walk.  Then, later that evening, I felt sick again.  I thought, "Hmmmm, maybe I got it." Tested my blood sugar - 105, which is normal for most people but not me; I was shaking, dizzy, rapid pounding heart, couldn't walk straight.  A banana fixed that.


I hope you're feeling better.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 7, 2020)

In The Sticks said:


> It sounds like your area is hit by this way differently than my immediate area is.
> 
> There was a major run on stuff here at first, and while there are still periodic shortages of food items (soups and TP continue to fly off the shelves as fast as they are stocked), I've not had the problem getting fresh produce it seems that you have.  This rather surprises me in my rural area.  The stuff has a finite shelf-life, but so far there's been no problem keeping it on hand (just spotty outages.) I can stock up on everything else, but I still need a salad and fruit every day (fresh asparagus & broccoli are a bonus.) Absent them, I'd double/triple up on vitamins, understanding that it's a poor substitute for staying nourished.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your message.  Cool birds you spoke of.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 7, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I know you are.  I'm in a bad place in my head right now.  I'm thinking everyone I encounter is disease ridden.  It's so hard.


I’m so sorry you are so stressed. I’d feel the same way and would panic like you , I’m sure which is why your post touched me so.

I’d still boost up vitamin C. It’s your best defence for beating colds and viruses. Crank up your favourite tunes and try and think positively. I’m not sure if it’s a proven fact that it helps but i think it helps calm the mind some. It seems to help me.

A hot Epsom salts bath?
It will relax you and help sweat germs out of your system. It at least feels real good. 
A glass of wine ?


----------



## Buckeye (Apr 7, 2020)

My county here in Ohio just reported its first case in the past couple of days.  Overall, the southeastern part of Ohio has very few cases, but one is too many when it is in your back yard, so to speak.  

And, on the bright side, when I go out I have been able to purchase just about everything on my shopping list.  And my Parents (mid 90s) are still doing okay - talked to them yesterday.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 7, 2020)

Keesha said:


> I’m so sorry you are so stressed. I’d feel the same way and would panic like you , I’m sure which is why your post touched me so.
> 
> I’d still boost up vitamin C. It’s your best defence for beating colds and viruses. Crank up your favourite tunes and try and think positively. I’m not sure if it’s a proven fact that it helps but i think it helps calm the mind some. It seems to help me.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much @Keesha for understanding and your helpfulness.  I did take a real good Vitamin pill today.  I should order some Vit. C.  Music does help me.  Had some on earlier, and my birds love it, too.  I could also use a good warm bath.  I had a Michelob Ultra.  I would have to order some wine and it takes days to get it with the delivery being delayed so much now.  Think I'll have another brew though.    Your post made me smile and I appreciate that.  This worrying has got to end in time, I'm sure I'm not the only one worrying so much about catching the virus.  It's just that my pets would have no one to care for them.  But I think maybe the manager would feed them if I had to go in the hospital per chance.  Yet, I don't know for sure and don't want to impose.  I did tell her my fear.  Take good care my friend.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 7, 2020)

Thank you so much everyone for your messages.  It helped me.  I hope you all stay well and safe.❣


----------



## In The Sticks (Apr 7, 2020)

Buckeye said:


> My county here in Ohio just reported its first case in the past couple of days.  Overall, the southeastern part of Ohio has very few cases, but one is too many when it is in your back yard, so to speak.
> 
> And, on the bright side, when I go out I have been able to purchase just about everything on my shopping list.  And my Parents (mid 90s) are still doing okay - talked to them yesterday.


People's realities to this are all over the map and are all equally valid.

That infected CVS is in the hardest-hit county in the state, with over 900 cases and close to 20 deaths.
My rural county has 14 cases and 0 deaths.

This obviously hits hard where there's a high population density, but since the square miles of each county are similar,  there's bound to be a case close to home in such places.  So it's scary to begin with, and the constant low-level panic plus the food shortages that it drives must make for horrific long-term stress.  And there's so defined end in sight.

I have to be careful to not project my "It's not a big deal where I live" reality, because this is a regional nightmare for some from which they cannot wake up.  Where you and I live, it's a minor inconvenience and background noise.  I certainly have more to be grateful for than I have to whine about, and I gotta watch that I don't assume that my reality is universal, because it's not.

Glad you parents are OK.I read an article the other day of a WWII vet who recovered from this in time to go to his 104th birthday party!!!


----------



## In The Sticks (Apr 7, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Thank you for your message.  Cool birds you spoke of.


I'll go slightly off-topic, since we're discussing birds and could use a lift.

When I moved to the country 10 years ago, I really got into bird watching.  In addition to the regular stuff, I have a couple of pairs of pileated woodpeckers and hawks on my property.  Also lots of turkeys.  At one time I easily had 8 bird feeders of various types plus a few suet feeders out.

I bought a couple of ground feeders and set them up with game cameras in case there were birds who might be too shy to feed when I was around.  I didn't get pics of any birds, but I did get these:





I took this one through my bedroom window on Sunday:


----------

